# No Bolt Streaming?



## serevis (Oct 19, 2015)

As if no Hulu was frustrating to me with the new Bolt we can also not stream when traveling from the Bolt either as the functionality has not been implemented yet. Has anyone heard of when they may release this update?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They said soon. The Bolt uses different hardware then the Stream/Romaio, so the adaptive bitrate code they use for the Stream/Roamio probably doesn't work on the Bolt hardware. So they probably have to recreate all this stuff for the new hardware. Hopefully they're quick about it.

One thing I just noticed is they apparently updated the app to allow the Bolt to use a standalone Stream or Roamio instead of it's internal streaming. So if you have one of those you should be able to use it while traveling. Not an ideal solution, but something if you have the right parts.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI I just tried it and while you can select a Stream/Roamio as the streaming device it still throws and error when you try to stream anything from the Bolt OOH.


----------



## serevis (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks. Guess I will just keep waiting..


----------

